# CLE 3 G SFR???



## kayzers (8 Décembre 2008)

Bien pas de connection possible avec mon MACBOOK PRO 10.5!!et clé 3G SFR

Connexion imposible avec Serveur PPP DISTANT il me dit!!

La j y comprend rien.....quelqu un à une solution?????

merci bcp


----------



## coolthecat (8 Décembre 2008)

kayzers a dit:


> Bien pas de connection possible avec mon MACBOOK PRO 10.5!!et clé 3G SFR
> 
> Connexion imposible avec Serveur PPP DISTANT il me dit!!
> 
> ...



Jette un oeil là dessus : http://blog.gonzaguedambricourt.com/2008/03/21/la-clef-3g-sfr-sur-le-macbook-pro/

Avec un peu de courage..... +..... une simple recherche Google ...et tu aurais trouvé !!!!!


----------



## kayzers (8 Décembre 2008)

ok merci j essaie!!


----------



## Morneithan (8 Septembre 2009)

Bonjour.

Je me permet de remonter ce topic car je rencontre ce problème depuis hier sur mon MacBook Pro sous Snow Léopard, alors que tout marchait bien le matin même. (cela ne doit pas donc venir de l'installation de 10.6)

Le site proposé 2 post plus haut semble avoir quelques disfonctionnement, je n'arrive pas à acceder à la page proposée, et mes recherches google sont infructueuse...

J'ai besoin de cette connexion pour mon boulot (je me déplace beaucoup), et aimerai trouver une réponse rapidement.

Merci d'avance pour vos réponse !!


----------



## Loulysch_54 (9 Septembre 2009)

Salut Morneithan

Je vois que t'as réussi à faire fonctionner une clé 3g sur ton macbook pro en 10.6.
Peux-tu me dire quel logiciel tu utilises voir me donner un lien où je peux le télécharger et si tu le fais tourner en 32 ou 64. J'hésite à installer la 10.6.
Sinon, pour ton problème, je rencontre souvant ce soucis en 10.5, alors je désinstalle l'application avec le logiciel d'instal (VMC pour faire propre), je redémarre et réinstall, reparamètrage (APN -> slsfr, le reste vide) et c ok.
Voilà, si celà peut d'aider.


----------



## Morneithan (15 Septembre 2009)

Hello !
Ben écoute, quand ca marchais, j'utilisais juste le logiciel présent sur ma clé 3G (VMC en l'occurrence), mais bon, vu que ca marche plus depuis plus d'une semaine... 

J'ai essayé plusieurs fois de désinstaller/réinstaller, ca ne change rien en ce qui me concerne... d'autres idées (je suis désespéré là ! )


----------



## Morneithan (20 Septembre 2009)

Je re-up le topic pour présenter ce qui est je pense la solution.
Il faut télécharger la dernière version du drivers, qui n'est pas sur le site SFR, mais sur le site Vodafone:

http://www.business.vodafone.com/si...vity/40_software/software/10_latest/p_mac.jsp

La version est du 17/09/2009 (version 3.04.07) , contre du 30/03/2007 (version 2.07.00) pour la version proposée sur le site SFR, on note donc la volonté de l'opérateur pour que ses mises à jours soient accessibles... 

(Merci au passage à poupou du forum Macbidouille, qui a posté la solution hier, et que je reprend ici aujourd'hui ^^)

Je n'ai pas encore testé (pas de 3G là où je suis, donc je peux pas confirmer si ca fonctionne, mais logiquement, il ne devrait pas y avoir  de soucis !)

Voilà, normalement votre clé 3G SFR devrait désormais fonctionner sous Snow Leopard !


----------



## viv2036 (20 Septembre 2009)

moi non plus ma clé 3G ne fonctionne plus depuis l'installation de Leopard mais je suis chez Orange.. c'est pareil ? il faut que je télécharge la version de Vodaphone ?


----------

